# Need Some Help - Smelly Beeswax - Smells like burnt honey or something



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Just after some advice or a secret or two 

I bought some wax for making candles and to me it smells like its been made with the steam too hot or something, and has burnt honey in it.

Have tried remelting in water and refiltering, but the blocks I make from that still have a bad odour to them.

Also I noticed in my presto pot when I have been filtering these blocks I get some black stuff on the bottom of the pot. Im assuming this is burnt honey?

Is there a trick to getting this wax back to odourless? I dont know, maybe boiling in detergent??

My wax that i make myself from my own bees always smells lovely but this bad batch is awful.

Any advice would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

It sounds like it's pretty dirty wax. Not sure about the burnt smell, but I would try melting in water several times, changing the water each time. Let it harden and scrape any gunk off after each melting. I don't know for sure if that will help but it's worth a try


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Cheers for the reply - I tried washing a few times already - I figured there must be a trick to neutralise the strong smell, but nothign has worked. I might turn it into foundation and not turn it into candles


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

how about bleaching in the sun? It's the only other thing I can think of that might help


----------

